# GIZZARD fattie



## miamirick (Jan 10, 2010)

had some leftover gizzards and a sausage so why not
made some batter and fried the gizzards
added jalapenos and some hot jalapeno cheese
wrapped in wax paper
bacon weave and wrapped
add a little rub before going in
whoops must have dropped a gizzard for my help


----------



## fire it up (Jan 10, 2010)

HA!
Now THAT is original.  Not a fan of gizzards here but I have to admit when I see something that is original and I'm betting that will be a tasty fattie!
Gotta give you points even before you smoke it!


----------



## pignit (Jan 10, 2010)

I want to know how this turns out for ya. I smoked some gizzards and they ended up tasting like filet. Amazing.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2010)

Great Idea... Looking Forward to seeing the finished qview...


----------



## rivet (Jan 10, 2010)

Few things I can think of as tasty as chicken livers and gizzards....then topped with jalapeno jack cheese.......wow....you have earned POINTS for originality and tastiness!!!


----------



## denver dave (Jan 10, 2010)

Gizzards and sausage!!!! 

I want some. Please


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats sounds so good. Great idea.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 10, 2010)

allright heres some final pics,
i guess being so cold aint so bad it makes the mind think of strange things!
no sure how healthy this one is, fried gizzards, sausage and bacon?
but boy did it taste good
Oh i guess the jalapeno counts as a veggie so it is ok?


----------



## miamirick (Jan 12, 2010)

well the gizzards were good, hope you enjoyed the pics as much as we did the fattie


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

I love chicken and turkey liver (beef too!), not much for the gizzard. might have to try it in a fatty though!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn. I would eat that!
Nice imagination.

Dave


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Definitely original. I will have to try it.


----------



## meateater (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd hit that! Points for originality!


----------



## miamirick (Jun 23, 2011)

need some help guys, gonna do this again this weekend but would like some advice on how to soften up those gizzards so i dont have to fry them first,    if i pre smoke them for a few hours in some marinade would that do the trick?


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to hate gizzards because of their texture.  Then I hit my favorite Basque restaurant where they are wonderful.  I think they are carefully trimmed.  Lots of connective tissue there.  Then they are simmered slowly.  Then the dish is created.  Hope this helps.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow!!! There's some names from the ole days. Rick I would think that pre cooking in a liqued or a pressure cook would do it. I myself am
More a liver fan.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick, evening. I put the gizzards in a pressure cooker for about 45 minutes. Beer, chicken boullion and spices. Let them cool in the liquid to absorb the good stuff. They still have "tooth" appeal. Then I usually batter and deep fry but I think they would be ready for the "fatty" at this point.

You could always check them and add more cooking time if they needed it.

Then I would dry them and throw in the smoker for 1-2 hrs.

"I love gizzards" Dave


----------



## venture (Jun 24, 2011)

Scott!  Where the he.. you been?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2011)

Now that's one I've never heard of! It looks really good though!


----------

